# Kernel 2.4.26 i openmosix-2.4.26-1

## m00cha

Witam. Mam nastepujacy problem. Po skonfigurowaniu kernela (jak na moj leb calkiem poprawnie) i wpisaniu 'make bzImage' wyrzuca mi nastepujacy blad: 

```

gcc -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686   -DKBUILD_BASENAME=main -c -o init/main.o init/main.c

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/kernel.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/wait.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/asm/byteorder.h:14: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/asm/byteorder.h:30: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/byteorder/little_endian.h:11,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/asm/byteorder.h:65,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/kernel.h:15,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/wait.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/byteorder/swab.h:160: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/byteorder/swab.h:173: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/byteorder/swab.h:186: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/byteorder/swab.h:200: warning: type qualifiers ignored on function return type

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/prefetch.h:13,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/list.h:6,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/wait.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/fs.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/asm/processor.h:75: error: array type has incomplete element type

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/fs.h:322,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp_fs_i.h:26: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp_fs_i.h:27: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8[5u]'

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp_mount.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp_fs_sb.h:12,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/fs.h:732,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/capability.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/binfmts.h:5,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/sched.h:9,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:24: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:25: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:26: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:27: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:28: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:29: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8[]'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:37: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:38: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:39: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:40: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:41: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:42: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:43: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8[]'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:137: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:138: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8[255u]'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/ncp.h:174: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type '__u8'

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/asm/smp.h:17,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/smp.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/asm/mpspec.h:87: warning: 'packed' attribute ignored for field of type 'unsigned char[5u]'

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/sched.h:23,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/mm.h:4,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/slab.h:14,

                 from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/proc_fs.h:5,

                 from init/main.c:15:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/smp.h:29: error: conflicting types for 'smp_send_reschedule'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/asm/smp.h:42: error: previous declaration of 'smp_send_reschedule' was here

In file included from /usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/linux/unistd.h:9,

                 from init/main.c:17:

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/include/asm/unistd.h:375: warning: conflicting types for built-in function '_exit'

make: *** [init/main.o] Error 1

```

Przeczesalem google w poszukiwaniu rozwiazania... Od trzech dni sie z tym mecze. Wszelka pomoc bedzie mile widziana. :]

----------

## pawcyk

w gentoo zazwyczaj nie stosuje sie:

```
 make bzImage
```

po wydaniu komendy 

```
make
```

 obraz jest automatycznie tworzony i znajduje sie w:

```
arch/i386/boot/bzImage
```

wystaczy go skopiowac do katalogu /boot lub uzyc komendy:

```
make install
```

ktora automatycznie go tam skopiuje  :Smile: 

----------

## m00cha

Zawsze kompilowałem kernela przez make bzImage i nic mi nie marudziło. 

Tak czy inaczej nie pomogło mi to. Dalej wywala identyczny błąd... :/

----------

## pawcyk

upss.. nie zauwazylem ze masz kernela 2.4.XX

a komenda '# make' przed '# make bzImage' przeszla pomyslnie ???

----------

## m00cha

Hehz. Nie. Nie przeszła pomyślnie.

----------

## Redhot

....to moze podasz blad przy make?

----------

## pancurski

a czemu się upierasz przy kernelu 2.4.X skoro możesz też mieć openmosix dla 2.6 ?

----------

## m00cha

Zdaje się, że 2.6, to jeszcze wersja beta(?), poza tym 'emerge -s openmosix-sources' niczego nie znajduje. I w sumie to jest druga sprawa... :/

----------

## pancurski

Wersja beta a nawet alfa  :Smile: 

Jeśli chodzi o gentoo i openmosix-sources, to został usunięty z portage.  Ale jest sys-cluster/torque, może on wystarczy.

----------

## m00cha

Właśnie rozchodzi się o to, że muszę zrobić openMosix'a. 

Taki mam temat projektu.

Nie wiesz jak tego dokonać? :] 

A potrafisz coś powiedzieć na temat tego błędu? :/

SKLEJONE:

OK pancurski. Zaraz na to popatrzę.

od raku: sklejone dwa posty

----------

## pancurski

Nigdy nie zajmowałem się openmosix. Co do błędu to podałeś za mało informacji. Może to kwestia gcc ?

Podaj emerge --info.

----------

## m00cha

Proszę:

```

Portage 2.1.2.2 (default-linux/x86/no-nptl, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.1

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 19 Apr 2007 09:31:01 +0000

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i386-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/gconf /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mtune=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://src.gentoo.pl/distfiles http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl/distfiles http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa apm arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri eds emboss encode foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 iconv imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad midi mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg opengl oss pam pcre perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis x86 xml xorg xv zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark ati chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 i810 imstt mga neomagic nsc nv rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa vga via vmware voodoo"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## pancurski

Jeśli aktualne jest to Howto Openmosix

http://howto.x-tend.be/openMosix-HOWTO/x1617.html

to musisz zmienić kompilator, na szczęście jest w portage  :Smile: .

A tak swoją drogą to popracuj troszke nad flagami USE :]

----------

## m00cha

Ok. A jak zrobić downgrade?  :Smile: 

ps. Pod moim nickiem jest taki podpis...  :Razz: 

----------

## pancurski

Nie musisz robić downgradu. Możesz mieć pare wersji gcc bez żadnego problemu. Jest dużo postów na ten temat.

Mała podpowiedź 

```
gcc-config -l
```

----------

## m00cha

A możesz mi podać komendę, która zainstaluje mi 'gcc-2.95.3'? :/

Samo 'emerge gcc' instaluje najnowszą wersję.

----------

## canni

emerge =gcc-2.95.3

 :Wink:  poczytaj jeszcze o slotach w gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## pancurski

@m00cha

Zaraz tu porządek zrobi moderator. Czytaj dokumentacje w niej jest prawie wszystko.

```
emerge =gcc-2.95.3-r9
```

Na kwestię jak poradzić sobie z komunikatem

```
!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=gcc-2.95.3-r9" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r9 (masked by: profile)
```

 znajdziesz na forum albo dokumentacji.

Tu podaje linka do jednego z wielu tematów na forum

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-536970-highlight-wersje+gcc.html

Zapoznaj się też z Apelem czyli Zasadami obowiązującymi na forum 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-262564.html np. Punkt 13

----------

## m00cha

emerge =gcc-2.95.3-10r.ebuild

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r10" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r10 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

Dodam tylko, że zainstalowałem gentoolkit-dev i zrobiłem 'ekeyword' i 'ebuild'. 

Nie idzie i już... :/

----------

## m00cha

OK pancurski. Zaraz na to popatrzę.

----------

## pancurski

Czytaj dokumentację:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3

albo zmień distro   :Twisted Evil: 

PS. Zapoznaj się też z apelem.

----------

## m00cha

Dobra. Dodałem do /etc/portage/package.keywords 'sys-devel/gcc-2.95.3-r10' i dalej nic. 

Chyba tak właśnie powinienem zrobić, tak? 

Jak na dzisiaj niestety skończyłem pracę, bo kumpel wrócił na stancję i windowsa mu się zapragnęło.  :Razz: 

Mam nadzieje, że jeszcze jutro pogadamy.  :Smile: 

Dzięki za pomoc i pozdrawiam.

A apelu faktycznie nie czytałem. Już to robię. :]

----------

## m00cha

OK. 

Zainstalowalem starszy kompilator i wszystko niby ok ale kompilacja się zatrzymuje i wywala taki błąd: 

```

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/hpc/hpc.o: In function `remote_sys_ipc':

: undefined reference to `ipc_parse_version'

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1

```

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_OpenMosix-Cluster

Tutaj jest napisane, żeby pamiętać o tym:

```
HPC options--->

:Enable OpenMosix clustering
```

Nie moge sie tego nigdzie doszukac? Moze potrzebuje jakiegos patcha do kernela, zeby to bylo?

Sklejone:

Hehz...

Nikt nie jest mi w stanie pomóc? :/

..::Milu Edit: Nie pisz posta pod postem. Jeśli szukasz błyskawicznej odpowiedzi to szukaj sam lub pytaj na ircu. 

----------

## pancurski

jak potrzebujesz szybkiej pomocy to najlepiej na ircu 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-461863.html

chyba nie myślisz ze na forum siedzi mase osób i tylko się biją między sobą komu pomóc   :Laughing: 

ps. i nie pisz post pod postem, tylko "Zmień"

```
HPC options--->

:Enable OpenMosix clustering
```

dotyczy kernela 2.6 a Ty używasz 2.4Last edited by pancurski on Tue Apr 24, 2007 3:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## m00cha

Miło by było.  :Razz: 

Wieczorem odwiedzę ten kanał. Daaawno na IRC'u siedziałem. Dzięki.

No i jeszcze jedno. Skoro HPC dotyczy 2.6.x, to skąd ten błąd?

----------

## pancurski

Po pierwsze:

```
HPC options--->

:Enable OpenMosix clustering
```

 opcja ta dotyczy tylko kernela 2.6, więc w 2.4 jej nie znajdziesz na pewno  :Smile: . Nie ma ona nic wspólnego z twoim błędem.

Po drugie: co do twojego błędu to za mało danych. Podaj większą ilość informacji, jakieś warningi itp.

----------

## Aktyn

 *m00cha wrote:*   

> Witam. Mam nastepujacy problem. Po skonfigurowaniu kernela (jak na moj leb calkiem poprawnie) i wpisaniu 'make bzImage' wyrzuca mi nastepujacy blad

 

jaki masz gcc do tego?

Z mosixem jest problem, nawet można by rzec kilka. U mnie kompilkuje sie tylko na jednym gcc (3.3.3 albo coś koło tego), po drugie nie kazda wersia kernela sie skompiluje i nie z każdymi łatami na gcc. Z tego co pamietam działałem na niższej wersji.

Są jakieś  problemy przy niektórych opcjach, to znaczy nie działają jak należy. Już nie pamietam dokładnie. Stawiałem to kiedys. Szczegóły to bym musiał odgrzebywać.

Co w ogole masz zrobić z tym mosixem?

.

----------

## m00cha

Odnośnie gcc, to w howto jest wyraźnie podane, żeby używać wersji 2.95.3. To właśnie przy niej mi wyrzuca ten błąd. 

OpenMosix jest mi potrzebny do projektu. Mam zbudować klaster złożony z dwóch maszyn i pokazać na jakimś prostym obliczeniu, że działa. W zasadzie najtrudniejszą częścią tego projektu okazała się sama jego instalacja. Myślę, że konfiguracja tyle czasu mi nie zabierze. Jutro spróbuję wersji gcc o jakiej pisałeś i dam znać o efektach. Dzięki z góry.

'ten błąd' to:

```

/usr/src/linux-2.4.26/hpc/hpc.o: In function `remote_sys_ipc':

: undefined reference to `ipc_parse_version'

make: *** [vmlinux] Error 1 
```

Tak dla jasności. :]

----------

## Aktyn

Mam gotowca jakby cie to interesowało.

W zasadzie musisz skonfigurować sobie całość, potem odpalasz mosixa i jest. Wprawdzie zgodnie z prawami murphiego może coś pójść źle, ale ...  :Wink:  Całosć jest skompilowana pod i686. Działała na maszynie amd64, duronie, oraz celeronie.

Co najwżej będzie trzeba przekompilować kernela pod maszyne jeżeli czegoś tam nie dałem.

Moja wersja jest prosta, nie ma wspólnych dysków i czegoś tam jeszce co niby ma przyspieszyć działanie.

Ale procesy są rzucane na druga maszyne, działa nawet komunikacja pomiedzy procesami.

W zasadzie testowałem na programie make, podczas robienia konwersjii ogg, testowałem też na programie z duzą iloscią procesów potomnych. Mosix działa tylko z procesami, nie działa z wątkami, tak swoją drogą.

----------

## m00cha

To całkiem miło z Twojej strony.  :Smile: 

A który to nr kernela? No i którego kompilatora używałeś?

----------

## Aktyn

No, nie powiedziełem że tak za free, też sie namęczyłem z tym wszystkim. Musiałbym odświeżyć jak pisałem. Bo mam dwie wersje i kilka kerneli, z czego część na dodatek sie kompiluje ale nie działa. Po prostu wywalała sie. Najprawdopodobniej uzywałem 2.4.26

----------

## m00cha

A napiszesz (tak za free) jakiego kompilatora użyłeś?

----------

## Aktyn

Juz pisałem w poście wyżej, 3.3.[3-6] dokładnie nie wiem jaka była ta ostatnia cyferka. Z tego względu że mogł być akurat stawiany system na np 3.3.4 a potem mógł być ugrade do 3.3.6, a niechciałbym cie wporwadząc w błąd.

----------

## m00cha

OK. Dzięki. Do wieczora może mi się uda. Mój komp ma zdecydowanie za mało pentium.  :Razz: 

----------

## pancurski

kompilacja kernela openmosix 2.6.17 przebiega bez problemu, własnie sprawdziłem (gcc-4.1.1).

----------

## m00cha

pancurski: mówisz o spaczowanym kernelu czy zassanym prosto z http://openmosix.sourceforge.net/ ?

I skąd Ty go w ogóle wziąłeś, bo jak tutaj http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=46729 nie ma, to gdzie indziej powinno być?

----------

## pancurski

mówie o tym

http://openmosix.unfreeze.net/releases/kernels/

i jeszcze jeden link

http://howto.x-tend.be/openMosixWiki/index.php/OpenMosix2.6

----------

## m00cha

Basta. Co prawda temat kończy się trochę inaczej niż zaczął ale 2.6.17 się odpalił (chociaż nie jest to wersja stabilna...). 

Dzięki za pomoc. 

ps. Jak się pojawią problemy z konfiguracją, to już nie w tym temacie.  :Smile: 

----------

